# Direct airside transit in Dubai Airport



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it possible to do direct airside transit through Dubai airport? The airline I am connecting to goes from terminal 1 whereas I will be coming through terminal 3 (Emirates). Is there an airside connection between these terminals or will I need a visa to exit terminal 3 then go to terminal 1 for my connecting flight?

Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can go straight through, no need to exit.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks bedougirl, How about Terminal 2? is there a direct airside connection with that for flydubai?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure to be honest. Someone else on here may know or try Tripadvisor.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

T1 & T3 are connected. You can walk between them (departures at least) with no checks. 

T2 is a different matter. The budget airline terminal and on the opposite side of the runways. Not been there for ages but someone here should know if there's a shuttle bus to T1/T3.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Swerveut said:


> Thanks bedougirl, How about Terminal 2? is there a direct airside connection with that for flydubai?


There's a bus that takes passengers from designated areas on T1 to T2 and vice versa. You don't need visa as you're not going anywhere. The only problem that I've faced is that it's not quite straightforward to locate this as there are no signs, and half of the airport staff couldn't help me out with it.
Last year I've traveled to Male via Dubai, so I had to move from T2 to T1, and from T1 to T2 back, so this is first hand info.


----------

